
Mega-Magnet Reveals Superconductor Secret - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160222-mega-magnet-reveals-superconductor-secret/
======
ars
quantamagazine.org is always wonderful. They strike the perfect balance
between accessible to the layman, and not glossing over or dumbing down the
important technical details.

~~~
chrstphrhrt
and are awesome at alliteration

